# Am I eligible for Canada Migration



## HL_India (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi All,

Below are my details:

Experience: 5 years as Software Quality assurance Engineer
Education: B.E. (Electronics and Communication Engineering)
Married
IELTS: L: 8/ S: 6.5/ R: 7.5/ W: 6 (overall 7)

Spouse: Master of Engineering in Electronics and Communication (2 years of experience)

Please let me know if I am eligible for Canada PR visa ?

some of the agent says, I am not eligible, as my education and Work Experience are not matching ?


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I would guess that you would be qualified.

The CIC has a web page where you can do a self assessment to see.

Do you want to come to Canada, or extend your stay?

Having a job lined up before you come to Canada is always a help, check out the Canadian job sites.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

HL_India said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Below are my details:
> 
> ...


You would be eligible based on if you have worked in a role atleast for 1 out of the last 10 years where duties/responsibilities match one of the 50 occupations for FSW 2014 from the below link and you score atleast 67 points:-

Specific eligibility criteria – Federal skilled workers

My suggestion would be to check duties for 2171,2173,2174 from the site below:
Quick Search - Results

Application guide:-

Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class


----------



## HL_India (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks for the prompt replies. How much time does it take after applying for visa ???

Does employers in Canada bother about education qualification ???


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

HL_India said:


> Thanks for the prompt replies. How much time does it take after applying for visa ???
> 
> Does employers in Canada bother about education qualification ???


Yes. Most, if not all, employers want to see a BSc Computer Science qualification, or something equivalent to a Canadian _Bachelor's_ degree, and will specify what they require in the job posting. If they don't recognise your out-of-Canada qualification or if they deem it _not_ equivalent to a Canadian Bachelor's degree (or whatever they've specified in the job ad), then chances are you _will not_ make it past the first sifting of CV and as such _will not_ be invited to interview.


----------



## HL_India (Jul 29, 2014)

That's helpful. Thanks. 
Does any one know which kind of certifications for software testing are generally looked by the companies in Canada ??? 
In India ISTQB is preferred .


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

This site might help you

CIPS National | Canada's Association of Information Technology Professionals


----------

